# Grooming Course a selection of all who took part



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Eight beautiful cockapoo's and eight rather nervous owners turned up for the cockapoo grooming course - a slightly humorous view of the day 

Ready for the off - Millie (l) & Pepper (r)









Push Me - Pull You Dog 









Fully brushed, ready for the scissors & clippers 









Maisie with as much fur next to her and on her









Betty, the first one in the bath, after arriving disgracefully dirty 









Now trust me, this wont hurt a bit









Watch, its like this









Well I can see fur on the table, but not much off the dog









Not Listening! This hoodie cuts out all noise !









Hmm, now how can I hide these









Are you going to make another dog with that mum?









Now, where shall we begin?









Feeling fluffy !









Look into my eyes. No Look at my teeth !









Brrr, bit chilly mum









Zzzzz, bored now









This is such hard work, think I'll take nap









Nearly finished









Now...just...this...little...bit. There !









Hmm, wonder if I can escape?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures, Julie!
I keep looking at Pepper and seeing bit sticking out - I think I'm getting obsessed!
I might try and have a go at Ruby this afternoon while it's all fresh in my mind!

Hope to see you all soon
H
x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Brilliant photos you all looked like you had so much fun

Val


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Brilliant, your beautiful Poos are looking so smart. Looks like it was a fun day too. J x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fabulous photos Julie ... what a lovely day ... your poos looks gorgeous and lovely owners looking like pro groomers too xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Those are some laid back 'poos! Brilliant photos!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great pictures! Well done everyone, I think I need to go to one of those!  x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Julie what lovely photos! Thanks for snapping away.  If anyone has any before and after shots to add to the thread that would be great! 

There are 2 spare places on the next Cockapoo course (12th May) if anyone would like to do the day again (I've done it twice with Rufus and Basil and I've lost count of the number of times Betty Bossy Knickers has been! ). Alternatively anyone reading this thread who would like to attend a day .....just PM me .......Sezra Sarah? 

Very well done everyone. I bet you were all shattered afterwards ..... 'Poos and all!

Karen xx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great pictures, I think there's going to be a few groomers missing some customer's after this weekend.


----------



## Blyth (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, lovely pictures to complete an excellent day, thank you! I'm going to buy some of the recommended clippers and try and keep going with what we learnt. Think I'm also a bit obsessed with odd tufts now! Steph


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Wish there was one of these courses in cork. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

I was so tired afterwards! We were out at dinner and i ended up leaving early to come back and crash - amazing how concentration takes it out of you


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Brilliant pics Julie! Looks like a great day


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Brilliant pics Julie! Looks like a great day


Clare there are 2 places available for Sat 12th May Cockapoo grooming day if you are interested?

Karen xx


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Great pics, what were the recommended clippers please?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> Great pics, what were the recommended clippers please?


Hi Paul

Take a look at this thread - all of the equipment the college recommends is listed here:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6947

Thnks
H
x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was a bit rushed this morning trying to get the photos on and dash off to the Bushy Park meet. Just edited two photos.

Highly recommend the day, its very informative. I went just with thought that it would help me keep Millie's fur under control and less knotty, for inbetween professional grooming. I came away thinking, actually I could probably do the lot on my own now.

The dogs all behaved themselves and every so often one or other of us would wander off with our dog to give them a breather and stretch their legs.

Dinah the teacher is fabulous, so friendly and easy to talk to. She explains things well and helps lots.

Highly, highly recommend the course. Sorry Karen, probably making work for you here !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ohh, just realised that editing my original thread, I've lost all the Thanks, what a shame 

Strike that!, they've reappeared.


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

i bet you had a great day julie and millie


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh Julie what lovely photos! Thanks for snapping away.  If anyone has any before and after shots to add to the thread that would be great!
> 
> There are 2 spare places on the next Cockapoo course (12th May) if anyone would like to do the day again (I've done it twice with Rufus and Basil and I've lost count of the number of times Betty Bossy Knickers has been! ). Alternatively anyone reading this thread who would like to attend a day .....just PM me .......Sezra Sarah?
> 
> ...


Hi

Ive just joined the site and would be very interested in the course, haven't found my way round the site yet.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the site but would be interested in the grooming course. Haven't found my way round yet.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

janee said:


> Hi I'm new to the site but would be interested in the grooming course. Haven't found my way round yet.


Janee, if you look under Cockapoo Grooming you should find the cockapoo grooming that Karen (Cockapoodledoo) organised, its quite a long thread. The next grooming date is 12 May I believe. Or you could private message (PM) her direct.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like a great day with some fab results!!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, thanks for putting the photos on. What a great day it was I was exhausted when I got home. Can't believe how different Dexter looked as it was his first full cut and he definitely needed it. Will try and put a before and after shot on.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

janee said:


> Hi I'm new to the site but would be interested in the grooming course. Haven't found my way round yet.


Hi Janee,

This is the thread with all of the details right on the first page. Have a look and let me know if you are interested. I can then email you the form. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5842

Karen xx


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Hi Janee,
> 
> This is the thread with all of the details right on the first page. Have a look and let me know if you are interested. I can then email you the form.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen 
yes I'm interested in the course, i groom my own 2 dogs and have done for 4 years but it takes my hours and I'd like some hints on how to do their legs etc, do you think it would be suitable.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

janee said:


> Hi Karen
> yes I'm interested in the course, i groom my own 2 dogs and have done for 4 years but it takes my hours and I'd like some hints on how to do their legs etc, do you think it would be suitable.


I've just PM'd you Jane. I think the course will be great for you. Everyone works at their own pace and having groomed your dogs for 4 years you'll know exactly what you want to get from the course.  

I did the course twice, once with each of my 'Poos and the second time, having had a practice at home, I knew the areas I was lacking in!

Karen xx


----------

